# If you've had an IUD removed...



## littlemomma (Aug 7, 2002)

Did you bleed heavily afterward? I just got mine removed the other day and I have been bleeding. Trying to figure out if it is my period, or if it is a reaction to the removal. Thanks, Melia


----------



## fujiyama_mama (Apr 25, 2008)

I had cramping with heavy spotting for a few days, not as heavy as a period though.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

I pulled mine a few weeks ago and just had a day or two of really light spotting and that was it. Did you have issues with the removal? Mine just slid right out but I could imagine that if the removal was rough you could have some bleeding.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I had my mirena removed the first of October. I had some very light spotting...no period yet though. Think I am going on 6 weeks since removal now. I do think that I just ovulated for the first time in 3 years though. Yay!!!!


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

I pulled mine out a couple of weeks ago, but I was on my period so I guess I wouldn't know if spotting followed. No cramping or discomfort, though.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I had one between #3 and 4 and bled pretty much right away after removal. I think it just lasted a few days and then I went on to start my period about a month later and my cycles got fairly regular (even with breastfeeding #3 a ton during that time!).


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

It took me 6 weeks to bleed and it was like Niagra Falls...


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I didn't have periods while I had the Mirena. When I had it removed IIRC I had a little bit of spotting and a period either the next day or within 2 days. It was pretty heavy!


----------



## nicoolmama (Oct 30, 2008)

I bled for a few days after I had my Mirena IUD taken out. The doctor said this was normal. I then got pregnant one week later with my now 7 month old son.


----------

